# Battery levels all over the place



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

My battery levels are all over the place.. Within 5 minutes I gained 20 % of an increase in battery life... Fix battery stats? Or no?


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Don't you already have a thread for battery life on liquid ics?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> My battery levels are all over the place.. Within 5 minutes I gained 20 % of an increase in battery life... Fix battery stats? Or no?


which rom are you currently running? i assume liquid ICS. it's possible that the battery percentage just isn't updating as it should be. you can try reaching a full charge and clearing battery stats, it wouldn't hurt at all.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

That might explain it. Has anyone gotten FB contacts to sync on this yet?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> That might explain it. Has anyone gotten FB contacts to sync on this yet?


i don't use facebook, but have read of this issue. several users said they used haxsync to sync FB contact pics and that the quality of those images was better than it would've been otherwise. you can check it out if interested:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mots.haxsync&hl=en&referrer=utm_source%3Dgoogle%26utm_medium%3Dorganic%26utm_term%3Dhaxsync+play+store


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

As I posted in one of your other threads on battery issues, I've yet to see a non-HTC kernel that reads the battery levels accurately from 0-100%. Some will sit at 95-100% for hours and then drop 20-30 points in 10 minutes (or if you reboot). I've had my phone power itself off when the battery level indicated 5-10% too.

I've contacted Imo and Adrenalyn about this and neither was interested (Adrenalyn just ignored me, actually).


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

hall said:


> As I posted in one of your other threads on battery issues, I've yet to see a non-HTC kernel that reads the battery levels accurately from 0-100%. Some will sit at 95-100% for hours and then drop 20-30 points in 10 minutes (or if you reboot). I've had my phone power itself off when the battery level indicated 5-10% too.
> 
> I've contacted Imo and Adrenalyn about this and neither was interested (Adrenalyn just ignored me, actually).


not a criticism of our kernel developers at all, but +1.


----------

